# Red Star X Egyptian Fayoumi?



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

What would the chicks of a Red Star hen and an Egyptian Fayoumi rooster look like? What would their egg production be like?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's really no way to know. There are hidden color genetics in both breeds that could show up in their peeps. Sometimes you can "see" parentage but most of the time you can't. 

Egg production should be about what you're seeing now. They may even lay longer with fewer health issues.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Alrighty! Thank you so much! What color genes could they be carrying?

That's sounds great! My dad may like this even better than the Red Stars.

I assume they'll look something like this:









And this: 










These are a Rhode Island Red and Egpytian Fayoumi mix.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want the second one. Even if it is a rooster.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Everyone STOP THE PRESSES!!! 

ROBIN JUST SAID SHE WANTS ANOTHER BIRD!!!!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I want the second one. Even if it is a rooster.


Really? Is he/she pretty or something? Looks like a rooster to me.


Overmountain1 said:


> Everyone STOP THE PRESSES!!!
> 
> ROBIN JUST SAID SHE WANTS ANOTHER BIRD!!!!


Is that surprising?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SG, I just lost my last bird to old age a few months ago. I sold out my breeding flock nine or ten years ago. There have been a few that thinks I absolutely need more chickens. So far, I've resisted.

To answer you question about the rooster, it's his markings. I really like flash. It's why I liked the paint Silkies so much and my silver spangled Hamburgs. 

And don't listen to OM, she's always stirring the pot.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry. It's always difficult when you lose a pet. That's amazing that he/she lived so long. It's a blessing.

Oh, okay. He does have interesting markings. I think I prefer solid colored chickens. What's the difference between splash and paint? 

Thanks for the heads up. LOL.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was hard losing her since she was the last of those I kept after selling out. One actually lived to be 14. 

Paint Silkies have big blobs of black on their feathers with a white background. Splash covers the whole bird. And is blue instead of black.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, I understand. 14? That's a good age.

Okay. I see. Thanks!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yes, I understand. 14? That's a good age.
> 
> Okay. I see. Thanks!


Get yourself a copy of the APA Standard, there's a good description of how feathers form coloration and patterns. They are about ten dollars used, and are a tremendous resource for all the breeds.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, I look for it. Thanks!


----------

